# Not Sure What's Going on with my Wife.



## Regretful (Jul 2, 2011)

The past two weeks we have fought over the most trivial crap, and it feels like she is withdrawing and not wanting to talk. So, i started getting a bad feeling that something wasn't right. I checked our cell phone bill and noticed that she has a handful of calls (8) to an unknown number that is two counties from here. They're pretty much 3-4 minute calls but they are random and throughout the day. I noticed this on the last two days of the billing cycle. So, no telling how many more calls have taken place since 8/22. Also, I've been noticing that she takes her cell phone everywhere-including this morning at 5 am when she was showering for work. What's my best approach, and is there a way I can get an itemized phone record for the past week, even though it's before the current billing cycle is complete?


----------



## Powerbane (Nov 8, 2010)

Call the number from work. Find out who it is!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Regretful (Jul 2, 2011)

Powerbane said:


> Call the number from work. Find out who it is!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


True. Are there any online websites that can do reverse cell searches?


----------



## SIP (Jul 27, 2011)

Regretful said:


> True. Are there any online websites that can do reverse cell searches?


cidlookup.com ... They are very good at providing cell phone info and it's free!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I know AT&T has a online record of calls and text usage that gets updated within 2 hours of use
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Call the number and google it to see if anything shows up. Reverse phone number look up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustAGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

Ask her to let you use her phone, you can't find yours....
Watch her reaction!


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Regretful said:


> The past two weeks we have fought over the most trivial crap, and it feels like she is withdrawing and not wanting to talk. So, i started getting a bad feeling that something wasn't right. I checked our cell phone bill and noticed that she has a handful of calls (8) to an unknown number that is two counties from here. They're pretty much 3-4 minute calls but they are random and throughout the day. I noticed this on the last two days of the billing cycle. So, no telling how many more calls have taken place since 8/22. Also, I've been noticing that she takes her cell phone everywhere-including this morning at 5 am when she was showering for work. What's my best approach, and is there a way I can get an itemized phone record for the past week, even though it's before the current billing cycle is complete?


Do you have access to her email / facebook?

Have you noticed any other changes in her behavior the past few weeks / months?

Is she dressing differently for work? Is she going out a lot? Has her appearance changed?

You already caught her withdrawing from you.

How old are you guys? Kids?


----------



## 2xloser (May 8, 2011)

JustAGirl said:


> Ask her to let you use her phone, you can't find yours....
> Watch her reaction!


This... but don't let it go at her simply refusing to not let you have it. Insist, calmly... don't let it go until the confrontation happens. Then whether she gives it to you or not, have the discussion about who she's been calling at this number. if she gives you the phone, show her the number. If she doesn't, just flat-out ask her. BUT...already know who it is by calling them, paying for reverse lookup if you must. Know what you're dealing with, and get it on the table. Calmly! because if she denies or lies, you know what the deal is. If she tells you, maybe even explains it (not gonna happen), then your dialogue has begin and you can begin dealing with the situation.

Think through what you want, in advance of all this...through all scenarios (ie, if she tell you she's having an affair, what would you do? If she denies it, what would you do? If she admits to "talking to someone", what would you do?...) 
Be prepared for all possibilities. Good luck.


----------



## crossbar (Aug 25, 2011)

you can also put a keylogger on the home computer and see what sites she's been going to. You can also plant Voice Activate Recorders around and catch what conversations she's having. Might be extreme...but, for piece of mind, might be worth it.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah, use a VAR (voice recorder). Put it in her car or the bathroom where she goes to talk.

Could be somethign suspect, or she could be planning a suprirse party for you. I hope it's the latter.


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

I agree with 2x. Listen to your gut. If it's what everyone is thinking but doesn't want to say and you give her any opening she'll gas light you - try to make you think your crazy for thinking anything strange is happening. Listen to what your instincts say and pay attention to her actions, less so to her words.


----------

